# Fleece Liners



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

I am getting my hedgehog in two weeks, and I was planning on getting a reversible fleece liner with a bed pad underneath (I have a 2x3 C&C cage.) If I wash their liner during the day (and pee pad if something soaked through,) do I really need another fleece liner if they are just going to sleep while it’s in the wash? Is there any substitute for a fleece liner while it is being washed? Some help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Can you clarify what you mean by "liner"? Some people use a single piece of fleece and place it on top of something absorbent like a uhaul blanket or a disposable puppy pee pad.

"Liners" (as known in the guinea pig world) would imply one layer fleece with an absorbent material below that and a waterproof fabric at the bottom -- and all sewn together as one liner. A "reversible liner" would be similar-- just with both top and bottom as fleece but still with an absorbent material sandwiched (and sewn) between. Others just sew two pieces of fleece together (no absorbent layer) and call it a "liner." All of these terms seem to get muddled depending on who is speaking. 

So could you explain what you mean when you say liner or pee pad?


----------



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

When I said “reversible fleece liner,” I meant that the top layer has fleece, the middle has absorbent uhaul, and the bottom layer is also fleece. I also bought a bed pad to put underneath the fleece (not sewed together) in order to provide extra absorbency just in case something spilled, or if the fleece didn’t do the job (just to be safe.) Sorry, the way I worded it before was a little bit confusing.


----------



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

I also forgot to mention that the bed pad that I put under the fleece is washable, not disposible. My bad, haha.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

I see what you mean. The reversible liner is just what I thought you meant. I made some of those (and called them pee pads) when I had guinea pigs. I put several smaller pee pads on top of the piggies' main fleece liner. When the pads would get smelly (or full), I could easily trade them out without having to take out the entire main liner.

I'm thinking the same process could apply with hedgehogs. (Like you, I'm not getting my hedgie for a couple weeks so I'm afraid I can't yet offer experience with the liners and hedgehogs) With piggies being larger and drinking and eating so much more than hedgies, I'm assuming that hedgehogs aren't going to have the same pee volume. With my piggies, I could go 3 days before changing out pee pads -- pee pads which are the same as your reversible liner. 

If I understand, you're basically asking if you can just make do with the bed pad for the couple hours while the liner is being washed. I would guess so. Personally, I like the idea of having a 2nd liner just for ease. That way there is no rush, or if something happens in life and I need to take out a dirty one but don't have the time to clean it right then, I have that spare to make use of. That's just me.

I've made a couple liners for my cage. I also made a couple smaller "liners" that are just fleece sewn to fleece to lay on top of the main liner. I'll be experimenting with that once I get my hedgehog.


----------



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks so much! 🙂


----------

